# We pick up beauty and splendor march 2nd



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

and I can't wait. Here's a recent pic of Beauty but i don't have one of Splendor. Photo courtesy of Jill at sinai thunder. Beautys Dam is Little Tot's Estate Kowkab and Sire is MuddyCreek Caribou and splendors Dam is Little Tot's Estate Nahar and Sire is MuddyCreek Caribou. Both dams are on a milk test and although i can't tell you the results yet lets just say oh yeah..
As for Caribou this is what was said about him from Jill on her website...
 Caribou's pedigree is like looking at the Who's Who of Nigerian Dwarf goats. There are at least 23 ARMCH's, MCH's, National Champions, AGS Top Ten Milking Awards and *S/*B's in his immediate pedigree and the family of those represented is staggering. Caribou is line bred four times w/ARMCH Rosasharn Tiger L ++*S E and twice to ARMCH Goodwood Tom Thumb +*S E and OTR Magic M Heracles
So i'm pretty excited to get these girls..​ Beauty is pictured first..then 2nd pic Splendor..


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I love love love Splendor!!! I want her in a BAD way!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Congrats!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you Jenny, I still can't beleive we are getting them i'm so excited..


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations, they are adorable. I bet it is hard to wait to get them, how exciting.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats, I know you've been waiting now is the time- how exciting. I love the little parti colored one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

It's very hard wating, beauty is bout ready now but we are waiting til splendor is so we can bring them home together so they will have a buddy. Thank you everyone..I get them march 2nd and bailey is due march 15th oh and in the middle of that we pick up bella..so let the fun begin..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are stunning Christy !!!!!!!!!!!
Im so happy for you , I know your excited , lol
Enjoy the waiting , its all part of it , lol
I also cant wait to see your new barn , how awesome , im soooo jealous


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww thanks Laura, you always say the nicest things..


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love them both ! I couldn't
just pick a favorite either , lol


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you..
Laura, Splendor i'm getting for my son cause he's worked so hard proving with help he cantake care of one and he will be showing wiht me and beauty I ended up getting cause splendor needs a buddy and i planned on getting another doeling anyway so it worked out perfect..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , that is so sweet. I hope we can see pictures of him and his new goat baby  That has got to be a awesome feeling for you !!!
Your such a good mommy


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww thanks Laura, he is over the top excited, he loves the goats like i do. I need to get my camera fixed i'm going nuts without one..ugh..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What appropriate names...and beauty is just that! Love em!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Gorgeous!!! Congrats on getting them!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Holy cow! Beauty is stunning. Just lovely. Congrtulations!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats! How adorable


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you everyone. The breeder names them names that have spiritual meanings which i love. I'm counting the days down til i get them. I so can't wait to get these two in the ring summer and fall.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Great looking goaties! my your little herd is GROWING!!!!!!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I know..i'm buying one more doe and possibly a buck and i'm done for awhile..i want to spend time seeing what i can do wtih all of the ones i bought..


----------

